# SR20 or QR20 to replace QG18 ??



## chanaka (Jun 14, 2013)

HI all,

I have a 2000 W11 Avenir with the QG18DE engine.

In the search for more power (but still keeping relatively stock and without much modifications), I have found a source which may be able to supply either QR20 or SR20 engines. Both removed from W11 Avenirs.

I see from online sources that the QR20 seems to develop more power than the SR20.

Is the QR20 a good engine to go with ?

If I get the engine with trans, ECU with key and wiring, will it be a pretty straight forward swap ?


----------

